# Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat



## ZeroHour (5. Juni 2012)

*Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe Tarifberatung gehört hier mit rein, wenn nicht bitte verschieben.


Aktuell bin ich Besitzer eines Sony Ericssin S500i und bin bei blau.de, wo ich monatlich ca. 13€ Guthaben in eine SMS-Flat und rund 3€ in gespräche investiere. 
Bald habe ich jedoch ein One S und benötige daher eine Internetflat. Die Smart-Option von blau gefällt mir zwar recht gut, jedoch will ich nicht im Eplus-Netz bleiben, da ich wert auf guten Empfang und schnelles Internet lege.

Ich suche daher einen Tarif entweder im D1 oder D2 Netz, kein o2 oder Eplus. 

Ich nutze das mobile Internet öfters wenn ich unterwegs bin oder in der Schule. Zu Hause geh ich nur über WLAN  ins Internet. Bin mir beim Volumen, das ich brauchen würde, nicht ganz  sicher. Ich schaue schon ein paar mal im Monat ein Video und streame  auch hin und wieder ein paar Songs über die Spotify-App. Ansonsten bin  ich oft in Facebook. Dem Großteil meiner Freunde reichen 200MB, ich  weiss aber nicht wie das bei mir ist, wenn ich gelegentlich über Spotify  Musik höre?

Ansonten telefoniere ich gewöhnlich unter 50 Minuten innerhalb  Deutschlands. SMS schreibe ich derzeit durchschnittlich 1500 im Monat,  durch WhatsApp lässt sich das dann aber drastisch reduzieren. Allerdings  haben nicht alle meiner bekannten ein Smartphone, ich schätze 100 SMS  werde ich noch maximal im Monat verbrauchen. Vielleicht aber auch  wesentlich weniger, kann ich nicht so genau sagen. 

Ich fände daher so einen Smart-Tarif mit 100 freiminuten, 100 frei-SMS  und eben Internetflat nicht schlecht. Vielleicht kann man es aber auch  anders zusammensettzen, z.b. Internetpaket und ein Paket aus Minuten und  SMS, da müsst ihr mich beraten. Das ganze darf aber nicht wesentlich  mehr als 15€ pro Monat kosten. Ist sowas mit 500MB Internetvolumen  möglich? Im o2-Netz ist sowas für 10€ zu haben, wie steht es mit Vodafone und Telekom?

Vielen Dank schon mal
Grüße


----------



## Falk (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Prepaid- & Mobilfunktarife, Festnetz & DSL - alles aus einer Hand | congstar hat was in die Richtung. Ist Telekom-Netz. Oder Fyve, das ganze von Vodafone.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Ja, Congstar ist da an sich zu empfehlen. Es gibt vlt. auch noch günstigere, aber viel günstiger sicher nicht, Congstar ist 100% seriös und zuverlässig. Internetflat 10€, und jede Minute/SMS 9 Cent. Und aktuell gibt es auch ne Flat inkl. 50 Minuten in alle Netze für 10€, wenn Du Dich 24 Monate an Congstar bindest: Mobiles Internet für Handy, Smartphone, Tablet PC    Eine SMS-Flat würde weitere 10€ kosten...  schreibst du wirklich 1500 SMS im Monat, oder meintest du 150? Oder schreibst Du auch so nen Kram wie "jo, stimmt" als SMS, also quasi SMS-chatten? ^^  

Ich schreib grad mal 3-4 SMS im Monat *g*


----------



## ZeroHour (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Congstar habe ich mir schon angesehen. Die 500mb Volumen für 10€ sind zwar recht atraktiv, allerdings habe ich da ja keine Option für Gesprächsminuten und SMS. Eine Bindung über 24 Monate wollte ich mir eingeltich nicht antun.. Und wenn doch, gibt es da bessere Angebote denke ich. 

Und ja, nutze das quasi zum chatten, ich meine tatsächlich 1500 Wie gesagt mit WhatsApp reduziert sich das dann drastisch.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Wie gesagt: bei Congstar würdest Du halt mit 20€ für INternet+SMSFlat + 50 Freiminuten (Surfflat 500 + SMS-Flat buchen) landen. Vlt. schau mal bei debitel, was die so bieten - die haben ja glaub ich alle Netze in ihrem Angebot.

Aber ganz ohne Bindung und D1 und nur 15€ wird schwer... die ganz billigen sind ja eben auch bei anderen Netzen, weil die anderen Netze teils nicht so gut sind, dafür aber eben billiger.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Juni 2012)

Also du brauchst bei congstar keine 24monate nehmen du kannst auch eine ganz normale prepaid nehmen die du monatlich ändern kannst.
smsflat und 100min paket gibts da auch. aber teste  doch erstmal was du so brauchst und ob es sich lohnt kannst ja jeden monat ändern.
wenn du ne internetflat hast kannst du ja dann auch über whatsapp gratis nachrichten verschicken und brauchst keine sms wenn deine kumpels und so es auch haben.
ansonsten gibts da noch fyve ist das gleiche nur im d2 netz.


----------



## ZeroHour (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

20€ im Monat sind leider schon etwas über der Schmerzgrenze.. 
Im o2-netz gibts 100 Minuten, 100 SMS und 500mb Internet für 10€, also hatte ich gehofft mit 15 im D1 oder D2 Netz was machen zu können..

Bei debitel gibts die Flat Smart Option. Das wäre wohl der beste Tarif mit 24 Monate Bindung, den ich bekommen könnte.
ich zahle da 35€ im Monat, hab dafür 120 Freiminuten, Netzinterne Flat, 3000 Frei-SMS, 300mb Internet. Und dazu ein One X, dass ich für ein bisschen über 400€ verkaufen könnte, dann komme ich auf meinen monatlichen Bertrag. Aber das ganze ost halt für mich etwas oversized, ich hätte lieber ein paar minuten und sms weniger und dafür keine feste Vertragsbindung, das muss doch möglich sein?


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Juni 2012)

beim d1 oder d2 netz gibt es nix was so günstig ist aber dafür hat man die besten netze. man muss sich halt entscheiden wenn die netzabdeckung bei dir mit eplus oder o2 gut ist kannst es nehmen. wenn nicht must du mit dem schlechteren netz leben oder eben mehr zahlen.


----------



## ZeroHour (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Doch, gibt es, wurde mir gerade empfohlen: 

http://www.deutschlandsim.de/tariffs#allin100 (im Reiter oben auf ALL-IN 100 wechseln)

Da habe ich 100 Minuten und 100 SMS sowie 200mb Internet. Wenn ich jetzt nur sicher wäre, dass mir 200mb reichen.. Aber warum es nicht irgendwo 300mb mehr für 5-7€ mehr geben kann, ist mir nicht ganz klar


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*



ZeroHour schrieb:


> Bei debitel gibts die Flat Smart Option. Das wäre wohl der beste Tarif mit 24 Monate Bindung, den ich bekommen könnte.
> ich zahle da 35€ im Monat, hab dafür 120 Freiminuten, Netzinterne Flat, 3000 Frei-SMS, 300mb Internet. Und dazu ein One X, dass ich für ein bisschen über 400€ verkaufen könnte, dann komme ich auf meinen monatlichen Bertrag.


 Wie gesagt: Internet + 50 Min halt 10€ bei congstar, und für SMS und weitere Minute je 9 Cent. Da wäre halt die Frage, wieviele SMS es am Ende dann bleiben, wenn Du wazapp nutzt. Wenn es dann doch nur zB 50 sind, dann würdest Du mit 10€ + 50x 9 cent auf 14,50€ kommen, und wenn Du zu den 50 Freiminuten noch 50 weiter vertelefonierst, sind es insgesamt 19€. 

Der debitel-Vertrag: wenn Du sagen wir mal 420€ bekommst für das Handy, dann kostet der Vertrag dich pro Monat 35€ minus 420/24 (monatliche Ersparnis durch den Verkauf des Smartphones) = 17,50€. Das wäre dann ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viel weniger als Congstar inkl. 50Min + je 50 SMS und 50 weitere Minuten, falls Du die SMS und Minuten denn überhaupt verbrauchst  - wenn du mal weniger als 50 SMS oder weniger als insgeamt 100 Minuten verbrauchst, wird das ganze sogar schnell günstiger als der debitel-Vertag. Beispiel: Internetflat mit 50 Freiminuten kostet 10€. Du versendest dann mal "nur" 40 SMS und telefonierst neben den Freiminuten noch 40 weitere Minuten => 10€ + 70x 9 Cent = 17,20€. Wenn Du fürs Handy dann doch weniger bekommst, wird es natürlich noch schneller billiger per congstar, und falls Du mehr als 420€ bekommst, wird natürlich der debitel-Vertrag wieder attraktiver.


----------



## ZeroHour (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Hier mal der Link zum debitel-Vertrag:
Handy HTC One S |One V |One X ab 29,90 mtl.+ Flat Smart Telekom ink. 120 FreiMin | eBay

Auf der homepage von debitel ist er aber mit dem One S oder One X deutlich teurer.. Seht ihr in dem Angebot irgendwelche versteckten Kosten??

Der Vorteil von dem Vertrag ist eben, dass ich noch wesentlich mehr zur Verfügung stehen habe an Minuten und SMS, die ich sicher auch nutzen könnte. Wenn jetzt der Unterschied pro monat durchschnittlich so rund einen Euro oder so beträgt, würde ich den debitel-Vertrag klar bevorzugen.. Danke jedenfalls für das auführliche Beispiel!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Das bei ebay ist ja einfach nur ein t-mobile-Vertag über einen Vermittler, der bei ebay seinen Shop hat. Ich sehe da jetzt auf den ersten Blick keine versteckten Kosten, aber manchmal gibt es da Dinge, die Dir erst später gutgeschrieben werden wie zB die Anschlussgebühr und dann teils sogar nur als Guthaben für Deinen Tarif, nicht aber auf Deinem Bankkonto. Auch Aufpassen: 100 Freiminuten => für alle Netze? Und verbrauchst Du auch Freiminuten, wenn Du zu D1 telefonierst, wofür Du ja an sich eine Flat hast?

Es ist schwer zu sagen, wie seriös das ist - der Händler hat aber ja eine sehr gute Zufriedenheitsquote, ist also nicht unseriös, aber es kann trotzdem kleine Fallen geben. Das blöde bei so einem Händler ist halt, dass man wirklich ALLES genau lesen sollte, auch von dem, was erst nach Bestellung einem an UNterlagen zukommt - und selbst dann kann es mal passieren, dass irgendwas nicht freigeschaltet wird seitens t-mobile, weil der Vermittler etwas verspricht, was gar nicht stimmt...


----------



## ZeroHour (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Ich wundere mich nur ein bisschen, weil hier:

Telekom Flat Smart - mobilcom-debitel

muss ich für das Handy nochmal 260€ extra zahlen. Außerdem hat der Tarif da eine Taktung von 60/60 statt 60/1.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*



ZeroHour schrieb:


> Doch, gibt es, wurde mir gerade empfohlen:
> 
> http://www.deutschlandsim.de/tariffs#allin100 (im Reiter oben auf ALL-IN 100 wechseln)
> 
> Da habe ich 100 Minuten und 100 SMS sowie 200mb Internet. Wenn ich jetzt nur sicher wäre, dass mir 200mb reichen.. Aber warum es nicht irgendwo 300mb mehr für 5-7€ mehr geben kann, ist mir nicht ganz klar



Schau mal genau hin da steht die 100frei sms und minuten gibts anteilig im ersten monat und den rest im letzten monat also die sind einmal nicht jeden monat hab mich schon gewundert das das im Dnetz geht für 10€ im Monat.



ZeroHour schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich nur ein bisschen, weil hier:
> 
> Telekom Flat Smart - mobilcom-debitel
> 
> muss ich für das Handy nochmal 260€ extra zahlen. Außerdem hat der Tarif da eine Taktung von 60/60 statt 60/1.


 

Ja du musst 260€ selber zahlen. Taktung ist immer anders und wäre bei deinem Deutschlandsim auch so. Bei Prepaid ist das auch so jede angefangen minute wird gerechnet.

Also ich habe sehr lange gesucht und im DNetz nix gefunden was billiger wie Congstar oder Fyve ist.
Du musst auch bei manchen aufpassen bei klarmobil steht zwar überall d1 netz das gilt aber nur für die normale Telefonierprepaid sobald du internet nimmst hast du o2 netz.

schau doch mal was du die letzten Monate allgemein verbraucht hast ich mein es ist ja schon wenn man soviel frei hat aber wenn man dann so gut wie nix nutzt kostets halt unnötig geld darum bin ich vom Vertrag seit letzten Monat zu Congstar.


----------



## 0815 (6. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin auch auf der Suche und Solaris hat mir in einem anderen Thread dieses Angebot empfohlen, was ich auch sehr attraktiv finde 

Solaris1000 Hallo,

guck mal auf  http://www.weltbild-mobil.de Weltbild Mobil - 8 Cent Tarif - Weltbild Mobil

Dort gibt es 500 MB Datenvolumen, 100 Freiminuten und 100 Frei-SMS für 9,95 Euro. Hat das o2 Netz.
Keine Vertragsbindung. Finde ich ziemlich günstig.


----------



## Joel-92 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Schau dir mal das CallYa Smartphone Fun an. Da hast du 200 MB Internet-Flat (danach Drosselung aber keine weiteren Kosten) + 1000 Frei-SMS (max. 50 am Tag, wenn das Überschritten wird 9 Cent/SMS). Telefonieren kostet in alle Netzte 9 Cent/Minute. 
Das kostet 9,99 € im Monat, wenn du unter 25 Jahre alt bist. Wenn du über 25 Jahre bist kostet es 5 € mehr. 

Zusätzlich kann folgendes gebucht werden: 
- Internet auf 500 MB/Monat erweitern (also 300 MB dazu) 4,99 €/Monat
- Sprachflat ins deutsche Vodafone Netz 4,99 €/Monat
- 3000 Freiminuten in deutsche Festnetz 9,99 €/Monat
- Zusätzlich 500 Frei-SMS in alle deutschen Netze 4,99 €/Monat

Bei Vodafone hast du eigendlich überall HSDPA und somit super schnelles Internet. Selbst nach der Drosselung des Internets funktioniert WhatsApp trotzdem ohne Verzögerung, da es nur kleine Daten versendet. Durch WhatsApp sparst du dir viele SMS und somit solltest du mit 1000 Stück im Monat bzw. 50 am Tag gut auskommen.


----------



## ZeroHour (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Schau mal genau hin da steht die 100frei sms und minuten gibts anteilig im ersten monat und den rest im letzten monat also die sind einmal nicht jeden monat hab mich schon gewundert das das im Dnetz geht für 10€ im Monat.


 
Anteilig bedeutet, dass ich da die Minuten und SMS nur teilweise bekomme. Sprich wenn ich da in der Mitte des Monats den Vertrag schließe, habe ich nur die Hälfte der SMS und Minuten. 




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Ja du musst 260€ selber zahlen. Taktung ist immer anders und wäre bei deinem Deutschlandsim auch so. Bei Prepaid ist das auch so jede angefangen minute wird gerechnet.



Was mich gewundert hat ist dass der Vertrag auf ebay eine andere Taktung hat, obwohl es ja eigentlich der selbe ist. Und über ebay kostet mich das Handy nichts zusätzlich.


Wie dem auch sei, mit DeutschlandSIM habe ich das richtige gefunden. Beim All-In 50 Tarif kann ich für 5€ im Monat auf 500mb volumen aufstocken, dann habe ich für 13€ 500mb Internet, 50 Minuten und 50 SMS im Monat. Damit dürfte ich gut hinkommen. Ansonsten kostet die Folgeminute und SMS auch nur 9ct 

Danke für alle Antworten und Tipps!


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Anteilig hast du dann denke ich nur im ersten Monat 50min und 50sms frei und im letzten Monat ABER dazwischen zahlt du jede Minute und SMS ganz normal.

Bei deinem 50er Vertrag heist das dann jeweils 25 im ersten und letzten Monat.

Les dir das im Bild mal durch ich versteh das es eben einmalig ist und nicht jeden Monat also so ähnlich wie wenn sie dir sagen bei Neuvertrag bekommst du 50€ Gutgeschrieben das ist ja dann auch nur einmal und nicht jeden Monat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du dann wieder hier schaust steht da eindeutig das du Monatlich die 100 freiSMS bekommst und es gibt das Infofenster nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauso steht bei Allin100 oben 500mb Flat aber unten steht dann überall nur noch 200mb.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die DeutschlandSIM Seite wirkt auf mich durch diese Sachen sehr unseriös und versucht gezielt die Leute die nicht genau hinschauen zu verarschen.
Groß oben mit sachen Praalen und dann irgendwo versteckt was anderes Verkaufen und am Ende hast pech.
Aber so kann man auch sein Geld machen da jeder die die erstmalige Gebür zahlen muss und mind. 4-5Monate schön Kunde bleibt da er das ja auch erst mit der 2ten Rechnung im dritten Monat mitbekommt das er aufeinmal ab der ersten SMS und Min. zahlt.
Da würd ich nix abschließen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Da steht nirgends "pro Monat" - insofern ist das für mich auch klar, dass es INSGESAMT 100 Freiminuten für den ganzen Vertrag sind, mehr nicht. Und das ist für einen Vertrag, den Du theoretisch nur wenige Monate nutzt, auch eine völlig normale Zugabe.


----------



## ZeroHour (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Ich habe den Tarif in einem anderen Forum empfohlen bekommen, von jemand der diesen schon ein paar Monate nutzt. Und er hat die Freiminuten und SMS anscheinend monatlich. Hier steht es auch dabei:

https://lounge.deutschlandsim.de/info/knowledgebase/59/770/
http://files.eteleon.de/registry/fi...1_Preisliste_deutschlandSIM_ALL-IN_D-Netz.pdf

Da steht eindeutig im Monat. Ich habe aber zur Sicherheit nochmal an den Support geschrieben.


Dass oben 500mb steht und weiter unten nur 200 liegt einfach daran, dass man in dem Tarif theoretisch 500mb zur Verfügung haben würde, wenn man das o2-Netz wählt.

Sicher büßt man den guten Preis mit schlechtem Support und in allen anderen Kategorien unverschämt hohen Preisen (Ersatz-SIM? 25€!). Aber damit kann ich leben


Edit: Aber kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen, was die Fußnote 4 bedeutet:
Voraussetzung ist die Nutzung der SMS-Zentrale +49 172 22 70 333. Ansonsten wird eine SMS mit
0,25 € berechnet (ausgenommen Premium-SMS).


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Hab ich noch nie gehört, aber scheinbar kann und muss man irgendwo für die SMS-OPtionen diese Nummer als Zentrale aktivieren, dann geht die SMS dorthin und von da geht die dann erst raus zum Empfänger...


also, ganz ehrlich: wer sich ein Smartphone leisten kann und nen PC, wie Du ihn hast, und dann halt viel Kommunikation machen will, dann sollte man nicht den obergeiz-mega-spar-bllig-Tarif suchen - da kann es doch nun wirklich nicht auf 5€ mehr oder weniger pro Monat ankommen...  wenn doch, dann solltest Du so ein Telefon+Nachrichtenverhalten halt sein lassen.


----------



## ZeroHour (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Ich bin Schüler, daher ist mein Budged nunmal recht knapp. Ich sehe das Problem nicht, mit dem Vertrag habe ich doch was ich brauche zum günstigen Preis.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Smartphone-Tarif im D1 oder D2 Netz, ~15€ im Monat*

Wenn da wirklich alles so ist, wie es scheint, dann isses ja auch gut - aber ansonsten lieber ein paar SMS weniger und dafür dann einen 100% seriösen Vertrag.


----------

